# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  CNCProVN chúc mừng năm mới. Năm 2017

## CNC PRO

*CNCProVN chúc mừng năm mới. Năm 2017*

Chào các bạn!

Năm cũ qua đi, năm mới lại đến. Nhân dịp năm mới, CNC PRO xin thay mặt BQT cầu mong những đều tốt đẹp nhất sẽ đến với tất cả các bạn. Năm mới khởi đầu mới, ai cũng có đồ chơi mới, dự án mới, máy móc mới  :Smile: .
Và trên hết là chúc các bạn nhiều sức khỏe, nhiều niềm vui, tràn đầy hạnh phúc. Chúc cho diễn đàn CNCProVN.com ngày càng phát triển, ngày càng bổ ích, mang được nhiều niềm vui và cảm hứng đến các bạn.



CNC PRO cũng mong muốn mang đến một cái gì đó mới mẻ hơn, vui tươi hơn. Nên tranh thủ làm một clip nhạc. Hy vọng các bạn sẽ có một phút giây thư giãn với clip nhạc xuân.




Trân trọng!

----------

ABCNC, anhcos, biết tuốt, BKMech Co.,ltd, Bongmayquathem, buithonamk42, cnclaivung, dylan, emptyhb, garynguyen, GOHOME, h-d, haignition, hoahong102, hoangmanh, hung1706, inhainha, Luyến, Minh Phi Nguyen, MINHAT, Nam Long, nicowando, ppgas, Quach Viet Hai, racing boy, secondhand, solero, thanhtrung, thuhanoi, TigerHN, TLP, Tuanlm, Tuấn, zentic

----------


## ppgas

Chúc mừng năm mới!

----------

CKD, h-d, Minh Phi Nguyen, MINHAT, secondhand, TLP, Tuanlm, zentic

----------


## Tuanlm

Năm mới, admin phay thêm cái nút "Donate" paypal hay gì gì đó cho anh em dễ đóng góp tỏ chút lòng thành. Chứ nhiều khi lòng thì có nhưng lười cũng có luôn.  :Big Grin:

----------

ABCNC

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào bạn Tuanlm!
Cảm ơn về thành ý của bạn.

Đây cũng là điều BQT vẫn khó nghĩ. Donate thì vn chưa có phương thức nào làm online hiệu quả & trực tiếp cả. Còn chuyển khoản thì có một số vướng mà chưa đạt đồng thuận.
Về cơ bản CNCProVN không phải là tổ chức, không có "pháp nhân" nên không có được tài khoản riêng. Trên thực tế, diễn đàn vẫn phải thanh toán các phí thường niên (duy trì & cập nhật phiên bản) nên chắc chắn phải có đại diện thanh toán (tạm gọi là MOD tài chính). Nhưng vì lý do các MOD đều muốn ẩn mình để hoà đồng với các thành viên khác. Ngoài ra còn một số vướng mắc khác kiểu pháp lý (các bạn nào hoạt động diễn đàn nhiều sẽ hiểu). Nên đều yêu cầu được ẩn danh. Vậy nên BQT chỉ cung cấp info khi cần thiết.

Phương thức duy nhất & hơi phiền phức là liên lạc với BQT thông qua đại diện là CNC PRO!

----------

cnclaivung, inhainha

----------


## Luyến

Chúc anh em cncprovn một năm mới khỏe như gà chọi. Chế nhiều máy móc phục vụ công việc. Vạn sự như ý

----------

ABCNC

----------


## hungson1986

Chúc mừng năm mới. Chúc các bác năm mới an khang thịnh vượng

----------


## Diyodira

Chúc Mừng Năm Mới!

----------

ABCNC

----------


## Tuancoi

Chúc mừng năm mới cả nhà!

----------

ABCNC

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Chúc anh em diễn đàn năm mới phát tài phát lộc, làm ăn tấn tới và chế được nhiều máy mới.

----------

ABCNC

----------


## CKD

Con Gà rồi... bươi quào nhiều tiền vào nha anh em.

----------

ABCNC

----------


## Minh Trần

Chúc AE CNCPRO năm mới mổ đâu cũng có thóc.

----------

ABCNC

----------


## thuhanoi

Chúc Mừng Năm Mới! 
Chúc các mem năm mới trọn niềm vui!

----------

ABCNC

----------


## nicowando

Năm con Gà , chúc các bác nhà ta đẻ nhiều trứng vàng ah ^^

----------

ABCNC

----------


## vufree

Chúc Cả Nhà sang năm mới ra bãi là vấp phải rác dữ dữ nha... kekkeke

----------

ABCNC

----------


## cnclaivung

kính chúc toàn thể anh em cnc pro ngày càng pro hơn,,  tiến xa hơn ,,,và đoàn kết hơn....ye

----------

ABCNC

----------


## Nam CNC

anh Vũ , ra bãi gặp rác dữ dữ có kèm mùi không anh , em thấy rác mà dữ dằn thì ai nín thở đeo khẩu trang hết á hahaha. Năm mới an lành.

----------

ABCNC

----------

